

Announcing YUI 3.3.0: AutoComplete, Charts, DataTable, Dial, Resize & more - reid
http://www.yuiblog.com/blog/2011/01/12/announcing-yui-3-3-0/

======
grayrest
The AutoComplete widget is awesome! Check Ryan Grove's 150 slide deck covering
its capabilities:

[http://www.slideshare.net/yaypie/introducing-
yui-3-autocompl...](http://www.slideshare.net/yaypie/introducing-
yui-3-autocomplete)

------
zmmmmm
Yippee, I can finally start to really put this to use without dredging up YUI
2.x components for mundane things.

It beats me how they choose the order to implement stuff in. For example,
somehow we have the Rich Text Editor and Data Table but they have not managed
to implement the Button class yet?

~~~
foxxtrot
A lot of the decisions are driven by internal Yahoo! needs. For instance, the
new Yahoo! Mail really needed Rich Text Editor, but they could build their own
chrome around it, so we have a really basic RTE that works, if you can build
the chrome for it.

Data Table is one thing that many people have been asking for on the forums
and in IRC for a long time, but it's also really complex. My suspicion is that
it was waiting on DataSource to reach a certain level of maturity before
pushing forward to release.

The focus on YUI3 from the team has been on the Core, and it's a really good
core. Really, this is the first release that they've really been able to focus
on Widgets, as most of the core widgets prior to 3.3.0 seemed to be more proof
of concept.

------
triptych
I can imagine using the new dial widget as on-screen thumbstick controls on a
mobile device type game.

